# A Horse of Course!



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

So, excitement for me. I pretty much have a new horse, thanks to my close friend Roger. All I have to do now is start paying him what I owe him for her, and thanks to my papa, I'm sadly not going to be able to pay anything for a few weeks - on a better note, Roger understands and doesn't care. SO, April is practically mine. Ohyouwantpictures? Haha, alright.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats!! Pretty paint, how old?

I always wanted a horse, maybe one day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

She just turned a year old the 18th. :] 
This one is going to be a challenge for me, but I'm thrilled and can't wait to get started.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome. She's a cutey and she's young so she shouldn't be too hard to start working with. If you need any help contact me I got my first filly late last year and I had her moving her hind end, shoulder and nearly side passing within a few months all at liberty. Mind you she hadn't been worked with, ever, and had very poor nutrition (she still doesn't have her 8 month molers and she's a year and a half now). I use portions of Down Under Horsemanship. Have fun with your new baby girl.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

This member was banned for cursing our mods/members and slander.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Whoops, thanks for the warning.


----------

